# Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2016)

*Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

Nach dem Update auf den aktuellen Patch sind plötzlich ein Großteil der Mods aus der Inhaltsverwaltung verschwunden. Die liegen aber noch im Steamordner. Hab die schon mal neuabboniert, hat aber nicht geholfen.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

Hast du mal die Beschreibung gelesen ob sie mit Snowfall komptaibel sind? Auch wenn du das Addon nicht hast, kann es sein das diese Kompatibilität notwendig ist. 

Du weisst doch das es eine Sammelthread zu diesem Spiel gibt, weshalb fragst du nicht da??


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

DLCs hab ich beide. Die fraglichen Mods haben auch ein Update für Snowfall erhalten.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. März 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

Du meinst die Inhaltsverwaltung Ingame? Benutzt du einen Mod der die Darstellung dieser Liste verändert?


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

Nur ModList. Das verändert allerdings die Ansicht nicht, sondern speichert nur den Status (aktivier/deaktiviert) in einer XML-Datei. Da kann man wenn man mal alle Mods deaktivieren musste genau wieder zum alten Stand zurückkehren.


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

Hab den Fehler gefunden. Der Mod "CitizenTracker" ist wohl defekt und hat das laden der anderen verhindert.

Jetzt läuft es wieder. Nur sind 16 GiB RAM zu wenig. Ich muss wohl wirklich nochmal 4 GiB dazustecken.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab den Fehler gefunden. Der Mod "CitizenTracker" ist wohl defekt und hat das laden der anderen verhindert.
> 
> Jetzt läuft es wieder. Nur sind 16 GiB RAM zu wenig. Ich muss wohl wirklich nochmal 4 GiB dazustecken.



Ich habe "nur" 16GB RAM und die reichen locker bei mir also ich glaube du hast zu viele Mods installiert.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

Kommt auch auf die Größe der Map an.

Hab alle 25 Felder und 250.000 Einwohner.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommt auch auf die Größe der Map an.
> 
> Hab alle 25 Felder und 250.000 Einwohner.


250k Einwohner??  Soviele habe ich bis jetzt nie geschafft mein Rekord waren 95k und dann ist die Stadt im Verkehrschaos versunken.  Auch wenn ich UBahn und Bus habe reicht es manchmal trotzdem nicht um den ganzen Stau zu lösen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Cities:Skylines - Mods nicht mehr verfügbar*

Man muss Teilweise Abkürzungen mit Tunneln schaffen. Ansonsten Straßen verbreitern und an kritischen Stellen im Wohn/Gewerbegebiet LKWs verbieten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

